# what is the best casting conventional reel?



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

I was just wondering what everybodies opinion is on the best casting conventional reel for SURF fishing. Im looking intogetting a heaver, 10-12ft rod that i can launch into space from the beach. Anythoughts?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I know 0 about casting conventionals, but I would probably say Shimano Calcutta. All my friends that refuse to fish with spinning reels use them and seem to like em.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Yea, I'm a big Calcutta fan. And honestly, its really, really hard to cast a big conventional. But any saltwater bait caster will do. Also, why go with a conventional? You can do just as fine with a big spinning rig. They always work for me.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

newell


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm not along caster but have seen this guy ata fishing show and you set back and say dang is it every going to hit the ground.

http://www.breakawayusa.com/


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

Just a couple of questions so that we can help you out.

What are you going to be fishing for? This will give an idea of how far you will really need to cast. And how heavy your gear will need to be.

What are you wanting to cast, lures or bait, and what kind? Casting a big dead bait is WAY different than casting a small,dense lure like a spoon.

What have you been catching in space?

I'd like to help answer your question, just need a little more info.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I only use them to troll or bottom bounce....but I have seen a guy on the pier set a jig flying that truely impressed me!!!!with a calcutta 700, now I own 2... abs700,and 3.. te400...that I use trolling for muskie....but I do prefere the open face spinning reels!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

can only speak for one reel,

Abu 7000 (with bushings). i would imagine that the 7000C3 with bearings would cast well if not better.


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

I use an ABU 9000c two speed without that level wind gadget.ABEC 5 bearings, CAL's grease and smoothies in the drag. Good line capacityand gets good distance without more than one in 200 casts an overwind, normally in heavy wind. The two speed is good when you want to bully a shark.

I get more distance with a Daiwa in the 50 size range but get way more overwinds with it. If you are still learning to cast, do not go above ABEC 1 bearings, you will have serious problems controlling things. Shimano cast well too.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I would second the Calcutta 700 I own two of these reels and can launch a cobia jig. The are also pretty good if you decide that you want to switch rods and bottom fish or jig and they are reasonablypriced.


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

Calcutta 700 BSV is my choice and is simple to cast. A penn 500 jigmaster 6-8 oz weight is very good also if you have the right touch.


----------



## Ez2cDave (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes, I know it's an old thread . . . LOL !

PENN 525 MAG and DAIWA 30 SHA . . . In that order !!!


----------

